# CWX - Carawine Resources



## System (14 November 2017)

Carawine Resources is a mineral exploration company focussed on the discovery of high-value deposits in well-established mineral provinces throughout Australia. Carawine is a wholly-owned subsidiary of mineral sands developer Sheffield Resources Ltd (SFX), and was formed to advance Sheffield's substantial gold, copper and base metals exploration projects in Western Australia and Victoria.

Carawine's assets include a gold and base metal project near the town of Jamieson in Central Victoria; copper-cobalt and gold-copper projects in the Eastern Pilbara region of Western Australia, and nickel-copper-cobalt-gold projects in the Fraser Range region of Western Australia.

It is anticipated that CWX will list on the ASX during December 2017.

http://www.carawine.com.au


----------



## greggles (7 June 2018)

Some good news for Carawine Resources today. CWX listed at 20c in December 2017 and has managed to trade above its issue price since then but without any clear direction.

The first diamond drill hole completed at the company's Hill 800 prospect in north eastern Victoria has intersected significant gold mineralisation: 52m @ 2.37g/t Au from 71m (> 0.3g/t), including 30m @ 3.76g/t Au from 90m (> 1g/t Au). That's a nice wide intercept that could bode well for what may be waiting for them underground.

The drilling program is continuing on schedule with further assay results expected over coming weeks.

Share price gapped up nicely this morning, opening at 30c and is currently trading at 31.5c, up 36.96% from yesterday's close of 23c. Volume is the highest daily volume ever traded since listing with more than 4.5 million shares having changed hands since the open.


----------



## Cam019 (11 July 2018)




----------



## Cam019 (12 July 2018)




----------



## greggles (16 September 2019)

CWX looks to be on the comeback trail at last after bottoming out around 10c in June and July.

The focus is back on the Paterson Province after Newcrest reported some monster intercepts at Havieron on 10 September: https://stockhead.com.au/resources/...mammoth-gold-copper-intersection-at-havieron/

Sixteen targets have been identified at the Red Dog tenement at the company's Paterson Project and six targets with combined gravity and magnetic anomalies have been prioritised for early drill testing in H2 2019.






I'm keeping an eye on all the juniors with tenements in this area such as CWX, AZY and A1C. Any of them could come up with the kind of intercepts that Newcrest reported recently, and with such small market caps the impact on the share price would be huge.


----------



## barney (16 September 2019)

greggles said:


> I'm keeping an eye on all the juniors with tenements in this area such as CWX, AZY and A1C.




Appreciate the heads up Greg ..... A1C?? Company name, thanks??


----------



## greggles (16 September 2019)

barney said:


> Appreciate the heads up Greg ..... A1C?? Company name, thanks??




Sorry barney, I meant A1M - AIC Mines, formerly Intrepid Mines. Merged with AIC Resources earlier this year.

I think out of all of them A1M has the most potential given the projects they are involved in and the management behind it.


----------



## oilleak (29 November 2020)

CWX drilling prospects again......Recent capital raise ....Low SOI.....drilling in proven turf.......Should boom on any goodly results.

Some large partners with deep pockets...


----------



## oilleak (4 January 2021)

CWX drill results will flow in over the next 6 months .

Low issue shares and any positive results should add materially to the shareprice....good ground in proven areas with large partners ....

Oakover Manganese Farm In and Joint Venture Agreement gives another string to the bow while they concentrate on gold exploration.....

As long as gold stays popular CWX in with a show....


----------



## Trav. (4 January 2021)

@oilleak how long will the cash last for for? exploration and JV's. 1 or 2 years ? Thoughts

- $6 Million raised Sept / Oct 2020 @ $0.20, for Tropicana North, Fraser Range and Jamieson Projects
- Qtr end Sept Cash = $3.234 million

So my basic calc is that have approx $9.2 Million at the end of 2020 for the existing projects and the latest JV


----------



## oilleak (4 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> @oilleak how long will the cash last for for? exploration and JV's. 1 or 2 years ? Thoughts
> 
> - $6 Million raised Sept / Oct 2020 @ $0.20, for Tropicana North, Fraser Range and Jamieson Projects
> - Qtr end Sept Cash = $3.234 million
> ...




Yep, She's a spec miner ....

Unfortuneately cash raisings are a common beasty at this end of the market and the hand will most probably be out again sometime ......unless they find something interesting ...and the takeover offer comes from one of the larger partners ......or left field.......


----------



## oilleak (4 January 2021)

Volume and price has been very 'limp of late ..... Not really inspiring at all ....

You'd think if the drillers came across any visible gold etc in the core samples she would have moved a little ....

Hopefully it's just a super tight rig ...

Looking forward to some encouraging results .


----------



## oilleak (5 January 2021)

Good to see a bit of buy action , last few days in CWX.......

Living in hope of some juicy assay results.........


----------



## oilleak (24 February 2021)

Looking like massive potential going by today's announcement ......

More to come .....


----------



## finicky (24 February 2021)

Up over 100%. Screen grabbed map shows position of 'Hercules' prospect relative to Tropicana mine.


----------



## finicky (3 March 2021)

Must be one of the best, if not the best riser among the goldies today. I groaned a bit when I saw it on the open with an announcement. I have been watching, hoping for a decent retracement. Best gram/metre intersection yet at Tropicana North reported today. I have to say though, it looks like the hit is in the midst of other drill holes (i.e not a step out?)  albeit in a spot where historically there were no high grade hits. The announcement seems to me almost an excuse to repeat the recently reported brilliant intersections and to remind that more news flow is to be expected. Very interested in this one. For anyone not familiar, this deposit (Hercules) in their Tropicana North tenement is very close to the Tropicana mine (AngloGold Ashanti and IGO) along same geological structure I think.


----------



## oilleak (3 March 2021)

Nothing wrong with repeating one's self ..... 

Chance at the big time with CWX..... more results on the way .....

Low issue should put a rocket under the share price on positive news ....

Surprised it's this low after recent intercepts .....

Fingers  crossed....


----------



## oilleak (23 June 2021)

BCA Magnesium/ joint venture looking promising with more results due near term .

Golds the .ain play and Hercules has a.nice ring to it .


----------



## finicky (7 January 2022)

@oilleak took a starter pack of these just now @ 0.175
Cap raise Nov 10 2021 was @ 0.18. They would still have around $5m cash.
Feels cheap at an enterprise value of around $20m with the prospects they have roughly 70kms N.E along mineralised trend from tier 1 Tropicana gold mine (AngloGold Ashanti + Regis Resources). Hercules prospect in this Tropicana trend is the obvious attraction with high grade hits boosting the share price from 20c to over 50c less than a year ago but there are other promising prospects nearby.
They have plenty of other projects including 4 jvs, where 3 majors (IGO, FMG, RIO) and 1 Jnr are spending to earn in. They also have the Jamieson project with an Au/Cu porphory target.

All Data *weekly chart is still caught in the downtrend*, got a feeling more announcements can't be far off but if they come they will be vying with the lacklustre gold price and temporary unpopularity of the gold mining sector.

From the crucial Feb 24 announcement





*Weekly* - see spike Feb 2021 on Hercules discovery
This justifiable spike has been entirely undone by a 10 mths bear reaction.


----------



## oilleak (7 January 2022)

Yeah mate,

Lotsa little buns in the oven with lrge partners......

Just gotta get lucy I suppose, with some good finds.

BCA is looking promising which should help support share price along with drill rresults.

Hopefully they can hold out and prove up some value beore the next Capital Raise.


----------



## finicky (7 January 2022)

Yep being Lucy is key (a ltle joke)
Still good amt cash left and with some of the load borne by partners at other projects the potential is there. I wonder if AngloGold Ashanti or Regis are potential joint venturers if more is uncovered at Hercules or neighbouring prospects.


----------



## finicky (10 January 2022)

Picked some more up @ 0.155
Illiquid with low buying interest. Price has fallen below the last placement which was @ 0.18.
Torn today btw CWX and HMX which I want to buy a few but CWX was at a bigger discount.


----------



## finicky (22 February 2022)

CWX under takeover offer @ 0.21
Guy behind it is a major shareholder, Christopher Ian Wallin, who is now at 19.65%


----------



## oilleak (22 February 2022)

Too cheap imo ....hope it flushes out a new predator !....good excuse to release some positive news .


----------

